# Mit dem Kutter von San Diego



## Sockeye (15. März 2017)

Nachdem ich eigentlich ein paar Jahre nicht mehr zum Angeln gekommen bin, ist es doch 2018 mal wieder soweit.
Im Januar 18 geht's mit der "American Angler" auf den Accurate Trip, 14 Tage Süd-Westlich, Richtung Hurricane Bank, Clarion Island etc... auf Yellowfin. Natürlich mit dem Ziel eine schöne "Cow" zu verhaften.

Die Vorbereitungen laufen auf Hochtouren, obwohl es fast noch ein Jahr bis dahin vergehen wird, aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste. Daher auch meine Fragen, bezüglich Sachen die ich mitnehmen / mir dort kaufen sollte. Es gibt zwar "loaner gear" und nach Aussagen der Betreiber alles was wir benötigen zu "Internetpreisen" an Bord zu kaufen, aber ist das wirklich so? Hat jemand vielleicht Erfahrungen mit der Long-Range Flotte von San Diego? Muss ja nicht die AA sein, es gibt ja viele andere (Red Rooster, Intrepid, Excel, Polaris...) Für jegliche Tipps bin ich dankbar...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## tomsen83 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Kutter von San Diego*

Uiiii Party Boat Trip in San Diego und dann noch Long Range. Guck mal bei 360tuna.com. Im Forum gibt's jede Menge ne Beiträge, insbesondere zu den Party Boats in San Diego und gute Hinweise zu tackle und techniques.  Hatte da mal interessehalber ne ganze Zeit gelesen und fands sehr informativ. Ansonsten geile Nummer die du vor hast:m

Edith sagt:
http://www.americananglersportfishing.com/suggested-tackle/10-to-17-day-trips/
Find ich sehr hilfreich aber wirklich dolle viel Gerödel...


----------



## makro (16. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Kutter von San Diego*

Hi,

hier findest Du eigentlich alles was Du an Infos brauchst, bevorzugte Boote, Tackle, usw.
https://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/forum/san-diego-long-range-sportfishing-reports/

makro


----------



## Sockeye (17. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Kutter von San Diego*

Danke euch beiden, da habe ich erstmal genug zu lesen...:m

Aber was die von der AA Seite zum Tackle schreiben ist m.E. echt overkill...:q


----------



## makro (17. März 2017)

*AW: Mit dem Kutter von San Diego*

Hier noch etwas spezieller zu den Anbietern in SoCal: https://www.bdoutdoors.com/forums/forum/so-cal-sport-boat-trip-planning/ . Auf den Seiten der Anbietern findest Du alle Infos was, Du für den Trip mitzubringen hast, von der Unterhose bis zum Tackle ist alles aufgelistet.


----------



## Sockeye (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit dem Kutter von San Diego*

Sodale, ich bin wieder im Lande. Das war eine einzigartige Erfahrung und einfach unglaublich, was die YFT für einen Rabatz machen und in wahnsinniger Geschwindigkeit einem bei 20kg Bremskraft eine 80er Accurate Rolle leerspulen... kaum steht dann die Boje mit der Backup-Angel bereit, drehen sie um und man kommt im 2. Gang kaum nach die Schnur einzuholen, bis er unterm Boot durchsaust und die Rolle in die andere Richtung leer macht... das Spielchen kann sich durchaus des Öfteren wiederholen, so dass wenn der Fisch an den Gaffen hängt (es waren teilweise bis zu 4 nötig) auch der Angler am Ende seiner Kräfte war...

Der Trip wurde von Accurate, Calstar und Izorline gesponsort, so dass feinste Leih-Ausrüstung zur Verfügung stand, wobei eigentlich nur Cheggi und ich diese in Anspruch nahmen. Die restlichen 16 Angler waren mehr als gut ausgerüstet. Im Schnitt hatte jeder so 12 Sets dabei, hauptsächlich Calstar Ruten, Accurate, Okuma und Penn Int. Rollen. Es gab täglich Giveaways in Form von Jiggs, T- und Sweatshirts und Tagespreise für den größten Fisch. Clastar Ruten und Blanks, sowie Accurate Rollen warteten auf die Gewinner. Cheggi hat mit seinem Jackpot 285lbs YFT ein gutes Preisgeld abgeräumt und auch eine schöne Accurate Rolle als Tagespreis kassiert.

Gefischt wurde hauptsächlich ca. 200km westlich der Revillagigedo Islands auf der Hurricane Bank, knapp 800km westlich von Mexiko. Die 1600km Anfahrt von San Diego aus mit 4 Tagen und 5 Nächten ist schon sehr zäh und zieht sich trotz der 5 leckeren Mahlzeiten und netten Mitfahrer. Im Prinzip hatten wir Glück mit dem Wetter aber das Geschaukle ist auf die Dauer anstrengend und ich war froh, genügen Pflaster gegen Seekrankheit dabei zu haben.

Ich habe meine Eindrücke in einem Video zusammengefasst:

https://youtu.be/I-JpVgS5U3I

VG Sockeye


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit dem Kutter von San Diego*

guck gerade4min und muß abbrechen für#6#6#6

so ich guck weiiter:k


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit dem Kutter von San Diego*

frage? wie gingen die unterwasser aufnahmen.


----------



## Sockeye (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit dem Kutter von San Diego*

Eine Gopro 5 an einem Gaff befestigt und ins Wasser gesteckt |supergri


----------



## nobbi1962 (28. Januar 2018)

*AW: Mit dem Kutter von San Diego*

ahoi...


----------

